# moving to Italy



## mayaknez (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello my name is Maya i am a 29 year old Australian Citizen living in Sydney, Australia.. I am engaged to an italian born thats from Milan, Italy but is currently here with me in Australia, we have been deciding on where to live here in Sydney or in Italy and we both agreed to move to italy.. was a hard decision to make, many reasons to it, for future wise especially he has more happening there than i have here... i also have a 8 year old daughter slowly preparing her for the move, we both don't speak Italian which kind of sets me off from moving there....would be great to meet english speaking people living around Milan.... If there is anything you guys can tell me about the move or how it will be like for me for the first few months it would be great to hear peoples feedbacks .
thanks


----------



## dermott (May 27, 2015)

Hi Maya. We moved to Italy from Sydney 10 years ago. No beating around the bush, you have to be prepared for culture shock. Italy's another world, almost another planet from Australia. 

An important question: your fiancee is Italian-born, does he have an Italian passport? If so, that's okay for him. It won't help you, though. You will need a visa of some sort to stay in Italy.


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

Once married you automatically are allowed to stay in Italy (if I understand correctly, please correct me if wrong).


----------



## dermott (May 27, 2015)

yosheryosh said:


> Once married you automatically are allowed to stay in Italy (if I understand correctly, please correct me if wrong).


The short answer is yes, marriage to an Italian citizen lets you stay though documentation is still required. 

There's no "marriage visa", per se, meaning a visa that lets you stay in Italy for more than 90 days to get married. (90 days is the maximum stay on what's commonly called a "tourist visa", a bit of a misnomer these days because for many nationalities, including Australian citizens like Maya, you don't have to apply for a "tourist visa")

I'd suggest Maya gets in touch with the Italian consulate in Sydney.


----------



## NeeleGehring (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey there! 

My boyfriend is Italian too and now I'm about to move to Italy permanently and study there (Udine). Though I was practically spending half of my last year there with him and his family. 
If you have any questions or whatsoever, let me know


----------



## dermott (May 27, 2015)

NeeleGehring said:


> Hey there!
> 
> My boyfriend is Italian too and now I'm about to move to Italy permanently and study there (Udine). Though I was practically spending half of my last year there with him and his family.
> If you have any questions or whatsoever, let me know


You're Austrian? Austria is in the EU, you can live in Italy without any problems. Maya is Australian. Australians, unfortunately, have no such right automatically.


----------



## Pepone (Mar 20, 2015)

Do you think they know the difference in the municipio ?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Pepone said:


> Do you think they know the difference in the municipio ?


they know what they want to know or make up , when we moved here from england we had to q with the non eu countrys , as the head of the questera in chieti said our prime minister did not sign the proper forms therefore england is not in the eu , you ncould not make it up , six mounths later he relented and said we were


----------



## dermott (May 27, 2015)

Pepone said:


> Do you think they know the difference in the municipio ?


It's the Questura rather than the Municipio, but, as pudd says, the Questura can come up with some howlers. I still wouldn't want to try to tell a Questura that Australia and Austria are the same thing.

Imagine the chaos at the Questura if Britain were to opt out of the EU.:juggle:


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

dermott said:


> It's the Questura rather than the Municipio, but, as pudd says, the Questura can come up with some howlers. I still wouldn't want to try to tell a Questura that Australia and Austria are the same thing.
> 
> Imagine the chaos at the Questura if Britain were to opt out of the EU.:juggle:


dont even think about IT


----------



## dermott (May 27, 2015)

pudd 2 said:


> dont even think about IT


I think you're pretty safe. :fingerscrossed:


----------

